# Are You Gurumukh Or Manmukh ?



## vipkolon (Apr 2, 2012)

Guru Nanak in Guruvani has classified human being in two categories: 

Manmukh (Governed by their mind), Gurumukh (Governed by their spiritual guru). He beautifully explains the miseries faced by manmukh in a shabad (Adi Granth, Page 1028-30): 

असुर सघारण रामु हमारा || घटि घटि रमईआ रामु पिआरा || 
नाले अलखु न लखीऐ मुले गुरमुखि लिखु वीचारा हे || 

He says that my Ram (God) who is present and permeated in everything is the destroyer of demons of passions and abnormalities. The vision for seeing the unfathomable and invisible God can only be obtained with the help of His saints (Gurumukh). 

गुरमुखि साधु सरणि तुमारी || करि किरपा प्रभि पारि उतारी ||
अगनि पाणी सागरु अति गहरा गुरु सतिगुरु पारि उतारा हे || 

There is no argument in this matter as God has ordained that he can meet through His saints and it is only by His grace, one can meet a perfect master. The perfect master (Satguru) helps in crossing the path of fire of passions and deep sea coming in the way to God. 

मनमुख अंधुले सोझी नाही || आवहि जाहि मरहि मरि जाही ||
पूरबि लिखिआ लेखु न मिटई जम दरि अंधु खुआरा हे ||

Manmukh (slaves of their mind) contrary to Gurumukh suffers from the pain of rebirth and death. He suffers from pains and miseries in this world and also dishonour and punishments from Yamdoots (angels of death)

इकि आवहि जवहि घरि वासु न पावहि || किरत के बाधे पाप कमावहि ||
अंधुले सोझी बूझ न काई लोभु बुरा अहंकारा हे ||

He remains imprisoned in eighty four lakh yonis taking birth and rebirth and accumulating sins due to passions of mind due to greed, ego and ignorance. He never finds his eternal home.: 

 पिर बिनु किआ तिसु धन सिगारा || पर पिर राती खसमु विसारा |
 जिउ बेसुआ पूत बापु को कहीऐ तिउ फोकट कार विकारा हे || 

A lady who forsakes her husband and spends time with other persons is never happy. She is unable to enjoy her wealth and prosperity as other persons can betray and leave her any time. Similarly, the soul leaving the true love of Lord spending time in worldly activities and sensual pleasures always remains worried with fear and anxiety. Whom we should call the father of child of a prostitute? Similarly manmukh runs here and there in search of peace and happiness and forgets his real father and suffers on that count. 

प्रेत पिंजर महि दूख घनेरे || नरकि पचहि अगिअन अंधेरे ||
धरम राइ को बाकी लीजै जिनि हरि का नाम विसारा हे || 

Guru Nanak has compared this body with cage of ghost as mind lives inside the body. In this cage of ghost, the

re are many miseries and sufferings. Human beings are suffering in fires of hells after committing innumerable sins. 

सूरजु तपै अगनि बिखु झाला || अपतु पसु मनमुखु बेताला || 
आसा मनसा कूडु कमावहि रोगु बुरा बुरिआरा हे ||

The soul burns in fires of hell. The mind loses its reputation and suffers from innumerable hopes and desires.

मसतकि भारु कलर सिरि भिरा || किउ करि भवजलु लंघसि पारा || 
सतिगुरु बोहिथु आदि जुगादि राम नाम निसतारा हे || 

The head is heavy with load of karmas and is unable to cross the hurdle. Only, satguru can help in crossing of soul to from one ship to another.

पुत्र कलत्र जगि हेतु पिआरा || माइया मोहु पसारिआ पासारा ||
जम के फ़ाहे सतिगुरि तोडे गुरुमुखि ततु बीचारा हे || 

The mind loves sons and wife but remained unsatisfied. Only satguru can help in breaking this jinx.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you mean Guruvani or GURBANI?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 2, 2012)

They are the same thing Kanwaljit Singh ji.


----------



## vipkolon (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear Kanwaljit Singh Bhai,

I am not a gyani but just a humble seeker. Guruvani and Gurbani is same. In Hindi if you write, then 'v' is used instead of 'b'. I do not have much knowledge of Gurumukhi so I hope you will excuse my language errors. But as you know language of love is more important than any language in world with which we are linked together - Ek Pita Barik Hum unke.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Apr 2, 2012)

Some technical terms don't change. My name will not become KAMALjit Singh, it is Kanwaljit Singh. Gurus use BAANI in Sri Guru Granth Sahib and so we have to respect that. And I think the Shabad you are talking about is EK PITA EKAS KE HUM BARIK.


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 2, 2012)

We are all manmukh.
When a sikh becomes gurmukh, he is no longer sikh or a learner, gurmukh is the ultimate qualification for a student learner.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 2, 2012)

It's actually the difference in accent not even language. Tomehto vs tomahto.
Vesan (a type of flour) vs besan. Nirvan vs Nirban.

No terms are changed with the accent. They still mean the same thing. I think the different accents add some interesting variety to our reading and give personality to the poster.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 3, 2012)

Nonsense.

Va*y*u - Air (I don't think vaju is a word) is not the same as Ba*j*u - arm. This is not a difference in accent, it's a completely different word. Whereas, gurvani/gurbani, vesan/besan/ nirvan/nirban is a difference in accent. Tomehto/tomahto, immediately/immejiately, stupid/schupid, herb/'erb are examples in English.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 3, 2012)

Prakashji 

Where are you when we need you


----------



## vipkolon (Apr 3, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Some technical terms don't change. My name will not become KAMALjit Singh, it is Kanwaljit Singh. Gurus use BAANI in Sri Guru Granth Sahib and so we have to respect that. And I think the Shabad you are talking about is EK PITA EKAS KE HUM BARIK.


Dear Kanwaljit Singh ji, sorry for my wrong quote and use of Vani instead of Baani. But even Baani written in English language can not really mean the phonetic sound 'बाणी' as used in Gurumukhi. If I want to explain some body the meaning of Gurbaani in Hindi then I will have to write, "गुरबाणी" and not "गुरवाणी". Thanks for this piece of knowledge !!! I have to learn lot from you.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 3, 2012)

BhagatSingh said:


> It's actually the difference in accent not even language. Tomehto vs tomahto.
> Vesan (a type of flour) vs besan. Nirvan vs Nirban.
> 
> No terms are changed with the accent. They still mean the same thing. I think the different accents add some interesting variety to our reading and give personality to the poster.


 
In SGGS the proper word is GURBANI so we can not write this as Guruvani of our own.There are always some lettrs which are interchangeable and Guru ji have used them too.But we have no right to make even a smallast change in the form of word.After all THE WORD IS GuRoo.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 3, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Prakashji
> 
> Where are you when we need you


 
My dear Hary Hallar ji,I am always there by your side.
Thanks for remembering me.
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 3, 2012)

VIPCOLON Ji,

Accrding to Gurbanee what determines a person as Gurmukh or Manmukh.?
Pl elaborate with relevent Quotes from SGGS .
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## arshi (Apr 3, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji the proper word is GURBANI so we can not write this as Guruvani of our own.There are always some lettrs which are interchangeable and Guru ji have used them too.But we have no right to make even a smallast change in the form of word.After all THE WORD IS GuRoo.
> Prakash.S.Bagga


 
I could not have put it better Bagga ji. 

Rajinder Singh 'Arshi'


----------

